# Just curious... anyone near the twin cities?



## lmashbri6983 (May 29, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I'm just curious, is any hedgie-lover close to or in the twin cities? I'm wondering if there's anyone near me who loves these little creatures just like I do... and if I had a dog I'd ask if anyone wanted to have a play date, BUT with hedgies :shock: that's not really possible!!


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm in Richfield! It is too bad the hedgies wouldn't enjoy play dates.  I know there are a few other people on forums from Minnesota too.


----------



## Dinosaurgirl (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm in Winona ^.^


----------



## lmashbri6983 (May 29, 2009)

Yes, I agree, if only hedgies and their owners could get together for hedgie parties!! :lol: 

Ah, good ol' Winona - that's where I graduated from!


----------

